# Have Any Stores Put Out Halloween Decorations Where You Live Yet?



## Sinister

The title says it all. So far, nothing has been put out around this area. It will probably be the first week of September, unless Big Lots has started putting it out. I may have to make an excursion into town the next few days to see if they have. I got a shiver of excitement last week when I saw that Wal-Mart had lined a few shelves of their Arts & Crafts Dept. with those fake Autumn leaves. When I see things like that, I know it's not too much longer before the best season of the year arrives. :jol:


----------



## Doctorthingit

That Arts & Crafts section at my WalMart always has those leaves in it as far as I can tell. But I haven't looked recently, it's just hard not to notice on your way to the Electronics & Home Entertainment. Or at my WalMart, just Electronics, because the Home Entertainment section they always pimp in those commercials is never as good as they say in my store. I always say how they never have a thing to offer.


----------



## Zombie-F

Here's my in-depth local report...

*Michael's*: Spooky Town out in late July and now all their stuff is out second week in August.

*Jo Ann Fabric*: Still nothing yet.

*iParty*: Last year's leftovers out, rest of it to be out later in August.

*Itzaparty*: Boxes out on floor, but not unpacked yet.

*Wal-Mart/Target*: Nothing yet. Probably after the back to school stuff is gone.


----------



## Lotus

big lots halloween stuff out


----------



## DarkEmpress

wal-mart...of course :jol: :devil: :xbones:


----------



## Vlad

The Big Lots have a lot of stuff out, and don't forget to check the dollar stores also. Here's some of the stuff I've picked up already.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
http://photobucket.com/albums/v194/TerrorOnBeechwood1/Halloween purchases 2005/?sc=6
I also picked up a boatload of extra bluckys, some pre-hung spider webbing on wired 3'-4' frames, also at Big Lots.
Check out your local party city. Mine had a clearance section going. Got some of the 18"x50' scene setter skull borders for $3. I did break down and buy some fog juice there also at $14.99 a gallon. Not on sale, but they raise the price even higher when the season really starts. I need to have tons of fog to hide under, hehehe.


----------



## Blackwidow

Nothing here in Wal Mart or Big Lots except "autumn" type stuff


----------



## Sinister

Blackwidow said:


> Nothing here in Wal Mart or Big Lots except "autumn" type stuff


It's a start. It's the beginning of something good coming down. After all it could be pool toys signifying the beginning of Summer instead of Autumn and All Hallows.


----------



## Blackwidow

You're right Sinister...I've got to look on the bright side, huh?


----------



## Blackdawn

Big Lot's has some of their stuff out here.
Walmart- Here I haven't seen a thing! But, on the plus side pool noodles were on for 75% off. I bought a few ... they could come in handy.
The Jo-Ann's here have all gone out of business  So if they wind up with cool things it breaks my heart.
Michael's has most of their stuff out. I just haven't been wowed by any of it yet.


----------



## Zombie-F

Blackdawn, I'm with you on Michael's stuff. Aside from the Spooky Town stuff, none of the things they put out ever wow me. They usually sell all the artsy, cutesy stuff that I really don't care for. I guess that's why I got into building my own in the first place.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

The only store I've seen so far with anything Halloween related is Eckerd's Drug Store. Our kids have not gone back to school here yet, so Wal~mart is still in the throws of their Back To School frenzy.


----------



## Vlad

I'm in agreement about Michael's. I would love to get my hands on one of their mini foggers though. Also, everyone should remember to be checking the garden stores. They're already cleared out and ready to set up by me.


----------



## Zombie-F

Vlad said:


> I'm in agreement about Michael's. I would love to get my hands on one of their mini foggers though. Also, everyone should remember to be checking the garden stores. They're already cleared out and ready to set up by me.


Yeah, but they want like $30 for that fogger, whereas Wal-Mart sells the same one for less. At least, I think it's the same one. Pretty sure it is.


----------



## The Collector

Here's the CT shoreline report:

Marshall's - cutesy decorations and some of last year's leftovers
Wal-Mart - NADA
Ocean State Job Lot - Nothing
Target - Last year's rejects
Kmart-Nothing
Joann Fabrics - Cutesy, artsy fartsy stuff

Most of the stores won't be putting anything out until the first week of September...


----------



## Vlad

The fogger at Michael's isn't the same. The one at Walmart is usually a gemmy 400watt. the one Michaels carries is a gemmy 200 watt, and physically much much smaller. It may not pack much ooomph, but it can probably fit easily into a witches cauldron or most any static prop. I believe they were selling them for $24.99.


----------



## Rocky

I wish some store owners started decorating yet BUT they only start in October and every year they wait a little bit longer. *sigh*


----------



## Doctorthingit

I was at my local Wal-Mart recently and they now have some Halloween-themed fabrics. I really hope this is a sign of how big Halloween will be this year. Because like I keep saying, I really want Wal-Mart to take their Halloween horror movie display seriously this year.


----------



## Sinister

I know the girl in the fabrics department at our towns Wal-Mart and she is an avid fan of Halloween. She had the fake Autumn leaves out in July and as soon as those fabric spools came in, Thingit, she had those out (early August, I think) :jol:

I also hope they have a serious Halloween Movie display this year. I couldn't even find last years until I made my way through the inbreds milling around the Country Music and heavily edited Rap section where I saw a sorry looking cardboard display with bare-bones DVD's that are offered every year. This is terrible when you consider that hillbillies are screaming for runnin' Christmas lights to string up around their single-wide trailer homes made somewhere in the early 70's, long before Summer even sets in. 

In closing, I really, really hope they put out the 25th Anniversary Divimax 2-disc Special Edition of *Halloween* as one of their selections instead of the $6.99 version, so I don't have to order it off Amazon.


----------



## Doctorthingit

Sinister said:


> I also hope they have a serious Halloween Movie display this year. I couldn't even find last years until I made my way through the inbreds milling around the Country Music and heavily edited Rap section where I saw a sorry looking cardboard display with bare-bones DVD's that are offered every year. This is terrible when you consider that hillbillies are screaming for runnin' Christmas lights to string up around their single-wide trailer homes made somewhere in the early 70's, long before Summer even sets in.
> 
> In closing, I really, really hope they put out the 25th Anniversary Divimax 2-disc Special Edition of *Halloween* as one of their selections instead of the $6.99 version, so I don't have to order it off Amazon.


The $6.99 version? You mean the bare bones 1997 release or the THX 1999 release with the 'Unmasked' documentary? Actually, what are you talking about, Anchor Bay releases right?


----------



## Sinister

By $6.99 I speak of whatever DVD they put on display every year where "Special Features" means theatrical trailer, and maybe commentary by the best boy or wardrobe manager to Mr. Carpenter.

Anchor Bay puts out the good stuff, and yes, I believe it is they who released the 25th Anniversary 2-disc Special Edition unless I'm greatly mistaken.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

No, sad to say none of the places around Rhode Island have started putting out there Halloween stuff *sniff-sniff* I would love to have to kind of money where I could open a Halloween/Weird stuff store that would be open year round .. now that would be cool  I say we all get together and make our own damn store!!


----------



## Rocky

SuFiKitten77 said:


> I say we all get together and make our own damn store!!


What a good idea! Actually I've been thinking of opening my own Halloween store for a few years now and hopefully it'll happen one day. We need more Halloween decorations where I live anyway!


----------



## Doctorthingit

Sinister said:


> By $6.99 I speak of whatever DVD they put on display every year where "Special Features" means theatrical trailer, and maybe commentary by the best boy or wardrobe manager to Mr. Carpenter. Anchor Bay puts out the good stuff, and yes, I believe it is they who released the 25th Anniversary 2-disc Special Edition unless I'm greatly mistaken.


Well, I know that. But Anchor Bay has released every edition of Halloween on DVD that has been in stores, so I was wondering what version you kept running into... Well if you never looked at that 6.99 one before, maybe you should give it a look next time because if it has the THX logo on it, get it. Though it's not exactly the full-blown package the 2-disc is, it has the correct color-timing on it. Other films don't really matter, but this film was butchered on the 2-disc release because the blue light that bathed the second half of the movie is now gray. And that's just *not* the way to watch the movie, one of the most influencial classics of horror. I'd get both if I were you, for $6.99 it's one ****ing hell of a bargain considering the single disc is basically out of print now.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Rocky said:


> What a good idea! Actually I've been thinking of opening my own Halloween store for a few years now and hopefully it'll happen one day. We need more Halloween decorations where I live anyway!


When the stores do finally put stuff out .. its half-ass scary, cute smiling witches and pumpkins. I don't remember it being that bad when I was younger .. how about you guys?


----------



## Sinister

Went today to Big Lots and they do have out their Halloween selections. It's funny, because they are easily the most unorganized store I have ever seen and this goes for those flea markets.  They had a little bit here, a little bit there and still more over there... :jol: 

What I did see were some pretty decent items that once some cash flow comes more frequently in the house from insurance, I will have to get some of their things for my annual bash. :jol:


----------



## Zombie-F

Great things from Big Lots to look out for... Foam Chains, rats, skulls, and the ugly (but oh-so-affordable) BLucky skeleton.

I wish our Big Lots was closer than it is.


----------



## Sinister

When I was there they actually had black candles! There were some foam bats that looked better than the fare they had for the 30's *Dracula* film. And to top it off, there were some candlabra's with a tombstone that held three candles to a Reaper on a wine bottle. I plan on snagging some of those when that ever elusive cash comes in. :jol:


----------



## Zombie-F

Oh yeah, I forgot about their candle holders. The skull ones are awesome and the reaper bottles are great too. I got one of each last year. I think maybe I should make another trip this year to stock up on more. Can't have enough skull candleabras.


----------



## hollyberry

I'm in Illinois.. just below Bloomington and our Walmart just started setting things out and they have the 6ft tall Butler props that are motion activated.. he moves his head and eyes, he talks and his chest moves up and down as he breathes .. he is $96.98


----------



## Zombie-F

Hey Holly, glad to see you made it!  Feel free to introduce yourself to everyone in the Welcome Room.


----------



## Lotus

yea Holly is here now we can party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!! PARTY!!!!


----------



## Sinister

Lotus, curb that enthusiasm, son! All good things come to those that wait.


----------



## Lotus

So True


----------



## Papa Bones

I was in Big Lots the other day and was surprised to see that they do have the Halloween stuff out. They are the only ones so far.. but this is the first year I have seen any store around here ( southeast Michigan, don't know if I'v ever said) starting their Halloween display before the middle of September, so maybe they'll start a trend  My wife got a job yesterday at a Halloween thrift store.. sounds kinda weird to me, but that could just be me.. anyways apparently it's a place that sells Halloween decorations that companies have stopped making, or that are missing pieces and stuff like that. I'm hoping she gets an employee discount :jol:


----------



## death2u

Last weekend I went grocery shopping and I was shocked to see decorations out already. My comment, "It's not even September!"


----------



## SuFiKitten77

I finally saw some signs of Halloween at the local _*Dollar Store*_. Nothing spectacular but some webbing, cut outs, candles .. and candy. I also ventured into the basement of my new (old) house, and found lots of potential prop building material .. so we will see what happens  I should ship some stuff off to you prop builders in MA.


----------



## sgtdrpepper

Seems like everywhere I turn here its halloween fever. Maybe its just me..  Wal-Mart, Big lots, dollar stores, even the small town grocery stores. I think that they have pushed up the date to start displaying Halloween stuff so they can get more shelf time for christmas stuff.


----------



## Vlad

We went to the Boonton, NJ Walmart today. They don't have everything out yet, but some stuff was almost gone already. They actually had some nice styrofoam headstones for $4.32, and some small but nice ones for $2.33. Some fairly realistic severed arms in sleeves for about $4, left hands only. Walmart brand 400 watt foggers for $19.99, no fog juice in sight though, grrrrrrrr. The animatronics were just cornball goofy stuff singing bad songs. I bought a six Halloween stamper set for $1, should really make my paperwork stand out from the usual stuff corporate gets, lol. Also they had flicker bulbs for $.69. I bought the last three they had. I use them a lot at X-Mas also. Also, they had orange and purple rope lights for $6.82. They did have some very nice foam filled latex gargoyles. I think they need more stuffing, but they were nice, and looked fairly stone-like. I'll post some pics tomorrow when I get a chance.


----------



## Black Cat

Just got back from checking out Walgreens in Caldwell, N.J.. The only Halloween stuff they had was on the top shelf of the Back To School Aisle. A few pumpkins, halloween mugs, tons of candy and good sized Tombstones. The Tombstones (4 different designs) where $5.99 each or 2 for $10.00. The Tombstones actually had some thickness to them compared to the Walmart ones which are only about 1/2 inch thick.

Also checked out the local garden center which is way overpriced but I did find a black rose ($2.49) which my daughter wanted all last year and I couldn't find one. Found another skull ($4.99) with moveable jaw for Vlad to make a mold out of so all in all it was a good shopping spree.


----------



## Vlad

Just to add, that the Tombstones from Walgreens are Really nice. They have 4 different patterns, two are a little hokey, but the two we bought are more than acceptable as good standard cemetery fare. I highly recommend them.


----------



## Blackwidow

Well I was happily surprised to see our little Walmart putting out the Halloween decor. It's really early compared to last year when they didn't put anything out until near the end of September. I picked up a ceramic pumpkin candle holder and two ceramic ghosts that hold tealights, some glow sticks and drink cups for the grandkids, two boxes of mini purple lights and another box of C9 blacklights. I surprised to see that they didn't have any Bluckys...just a package of blucky bones. The one animatronic item I'm thinking of getting to hack is a black cat that meows and turns his head. He also screeches and arches his back which is kinda cool...made me LOL.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

I went into Stop and Shop and they had started outting out some of there Halloween Decoration's .. nothing special but it's a start


----------



## Black Cat

Stop & Shop here in NJ has an entire aisle designated to Halloween this year. Of course nothing has any prices on it nor did I see anything I could use.
Went to K-Mart today and they have condensed the back to school stuff and already set up 1 full aisle and another half aisle to Halloween merchandise. So far its blow up stuff, tons of these huge 3 foot tall plastic pumpkins, pumpkin buckets in ever color imaginable and lots and lots of costumes and robes. Most of the costumes and robes I looked at where all priced $34.00. A little steap for my liking. They also have packages of large tombstones with just RIP on them and some fake looking cracks packaged 2 for $7.99. The tombstones are about 1 inch thick but very boring to look at with just a basic grey stone color.


----------



## Don of the Dead

Walgreens here in MN has started putting stuff out.


----------



## Blackwidow

Checked Big Lots this afternoon and was happily surprised to see the Halloween stuff out! I ended up spending over $40. there but I did get 2 carvable foam pumpkins, a couple rats, a hanging bat, another set of lights, a dozen black taper candles, 1/2 doz. purple votive candles and the best buy of the day...a pair of resin wall sconces from the garden section for 75% off! woohoo


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Nice, sounds like you made out today  Awesome!


----------



## Rocky

I went shopping last night and was very surprised to see some Halloween stuff at The Bay. They usually skip Halloween and sell Christmas stuff in October but this year they have a new Halloween section. I didn't buy anything cause they had nothing I liked but they did have some great costumes for kids and a few little props. I might go to some other stores tonight and see if they have anything...


----------



## Black Cat

K-mart in NJ is still stocking the shelves for Halloween. 
Party City is working overtime trying to get all Halloween merchandise out. I spoke to the Manager on Friday while I was waiting for my daughter to finish up her job interview. (She was hired as a Halloween Specialist). I noticed a ton of new halloween stuff and the manager said that Halloween is bigger than Christmas for them and growing. WOOHOO!
Now I can wait to buy Halloween stuff with my daughters employee discount.


----------



## DeathTouch

Spirit stores in Downers Grove, Illinois have stuff up now, but the manager told me they don't have it all up yet. Not till next Tuesday maybe longer.


----------



## Mollins

a special f/x / costume shop had their halloween stuff out, both cutesy and more scary and one of the cheapo stores has stuff out, i think though, asda (owned by walmart) will have their stuff out soon


----------



## Vlad

Went to Target on the way home this evening, and they had aisles and aisles of stuff out. Mostly crap, lol. 400 Watt foggers, $19.99, fog juice for $5 a friggin quart (grrrr). Lots of wire framed stuff with lights, plastic motion sensor headstones, kids costumes. They did have a nice large link plastic/resin chain, 96", but for $20 they can keep it. They also had a few nice latex masks for $10, and a fantasy armor latex gauntlet/glove set for $10 that I really liked. I did buy the only skull they were offering this year. $4.99, it's a blow mold slightly larger than a bucky, and not too far from realistic that it can't be used. They're also carrying the same Mr. Thrifty sized skellie that Walmart has this year for $12.99. I recommend them, for where a Mr. Thrifty would be too heavy. They had a nice foot tall gargoyle for $7.99. But for the most part, crap. Big Lots had them beat all the way.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Vlad said:


> Just to add, that the Tombstones from Walgreens are Really nice. They have 4 different patterns, two are a little hokey, but the two we bought are more than acceptable as good standard cemetery fare. I highly recommend them.


I bought all four..

Two of the hokey ones are adorned in purple glitter ( Disco death stones?)

with Skellies in rather, shall I say feminin poses.

LOL


----------



## Vlad

Dr. M, even the ones I described as "hokey", are still better than what most places are offering. And they're well constructed, thick enough to last. I like making my own, but some things are too good for the money to pass up. Vlad


----------



## Dr Morbius

I agree with you 100%, Vlad.

I did buy them, you know.

I saw some rather crappy ones at Safeway today.
I didn't go there for halloween stuff, just needed milk, but there they were, nevertheless...a package of 5 or so tiny tombstones, spray painted purple, with cartoonish draculas on them...$39.95!

Holy cow...people will probably buy them anyhow.


----------



## Vlad

Just got back from Walgreens. They have the same skulls that Big Lots had, for $3.99, 2 dollars cheaper than Big Lots. Cheapest good skulls I've found this year. Also, I VERY HIGHLY recommend the 16" tall anatomically correct jointed skeletons they have, 2 for $5. They also have some very nice latex and hair shrunken skulls 2 for $5. They have a floating reaper in shredded cloth that's pretty good on sale for $5.99. Small 3" skull similar to this years Walmart ones for $.99. I think the 16" skeletons were the best thing they had though. I'm using two of them to make a picture frame holder.


----------



## Dr Morbius

YEA!! I saw those too...My Walgreens has all the stuff you mentioned too!

Those skellies are great for the price!

99 cents is too good to pass up on 3" skulls..They look gret also..I am going to buy some of EVVERYTHING they have! ( already got the stones....)


----------



## shaunathan

I confimed the 10 dollars a quart cost for fog juice at wall mart (losers). If you live in southern california, there's a chain called "spirit". The one in San Bernardino just opened today, they have fog juice by the gallon for 20 dollars, sure beats the 10 bucks a quart, and it's higher quality.

Is it bad to want to buy the 85 dollar "mary, joseph, and baby jesus" statues just to yank the mary statue and turn her into a crypt to contain my foger and chiller for my graveyard? heh... hope I can find something cheaper that looks as good, you wouldn't know it was a "mary" statue from looking at it, just looks like some girl.


----------



## Black Cat

shaunathan are there any Party City stores near you?

Party City is selling fog juice in gallon containers for $14.99. I've been stocking up on it. Walmart by us is only selling the quarts this year for $9.00. We haven't found any other stores in our area that sells the gallons.


----------



## shaunathan

hmm, well there used to be, shame it went out of business after just 3 years, but I'll keep checking arround, there's a mom & pop joke/gag gift/halloween shop called "fun corner" in san bernardino, been there since at least the 60's... ran by a former dentist (GREAT place to get fake teeth to set that costume off, all custom) they tend to carry stuff on the cheap, though I don't recall them getting foggers in, I think I'll check them out tomorrow. Of course, I still need to buy some foggers!! I've been doing this for hire and for personal enjoyment for 10 years and I never owned one, someone always had one to borrow lol, I'll have to break down and buy one.. Pondering just a 400w for the graveyard... probably 18 graves if that gives you an idea.


----------



## Rocky

I think pretty much all the stores that sell Halloween props over here displayed their 2005 stuff now... Yesterday I saw this kick ass 6' tall skeleton for $50 at a drugstore. I so wanna buy it though I'm not sure yet. I know it would look awesome in my cemetery that's for sure!


----------



## Vlad

We went to K-Martha yesterday. They have most everything out now by the looks of things. They're selling the same life size skulls as Big Lots and Walgreens for $3.99. They have the constant fogger again for $24.99. Also, they are selling the same small axeworthy type ghost that Holly tweaked to make look good for $15.99. Other than that, they're carrying the same lines of flying bats, dropping spiders, cutesy animated candy dishes,talking skellies as everyone else. I will give them credit though, they did have a few groundbreakers, skull misters and more useable items than usual.

Target...The one by us is mostly picked clean of the good stuff already. Only 1 skull left, the lightning controllers are gone, no more gargoyles, the best of the costume accessories are history. The Xmas aisles are already moving in for the takeover. Nothing to do here, but wait for the clearance and grab a fogger.


----------

